# Ciao a tutti, ex .:Carlo 206:.



## Carlito (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti, 
mi sono iscritto come Carlito, ma in realtà sul vecchio forum ero iscritto come .:Carlo 206:.
Pochi si ricorderanno di me (ero molto attivo fino al 2007, poi mi sono limitato a leggere), ma tant'è.
Un saluto a tutti e Forza Milan


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Io mi ricordo benissimo, sei un ex collega 

Benvenuto, ti ho anche citato nel topic Dell arrivederci

Buona permanenza


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Carlo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Fu grazie al tuo ritorno che mettemmo in piedi quel teatrino con Lalas ?


----------



## Carlito (30 Agosto 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] chi sei? 
@Admim grazie!! 
@splendidiincisivi probabilmente si, ma non ricordo con precisione!!


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Ai tempi leggevo e basta, mi sono iscritto col tempo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

benvenuto Carlo


----------

